# How a Tai Chi Master saved my life.



## THE GOLDEN DRAGON (Feb 8, 2008)

I was living in Boston, Massachusetts in the early 1980's.

It was summer. I was in Brookline. A few miles from the center of the city. I had spent the evening up all night at some friends apartment whom i had met earlier in the day.

As I hadn't slept I was becoming restless. So the early morning hours and decided to go for a walk. I ended up maybe an hour and a half later in the Boston Commons. It was a lovely sunny and warm morning.

As I entered the park I seemed to be


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 8, 2008)

ok.....?  and then....?


----------



## THE GOLDEN DRAGON (Feb 8, 2008)

Whats With This Forum. Or My Computer.

This Is The Second Time I Wrote This Story It Took Me Over A Half Hour Then When It Comes Time To Post It Wont Do It.

What   Very Frustrating.

I Have A Bad Wrist Its A Chore To Type.
Oh Well 

Some one advice me.

Gd


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 8, 2008)

:shrug:


:idea: Here's an idea, try typing it al into a text document and then copying and pasting it into the forum.


----------



## crushing (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello Gd,

Please follow XS's advice.  Sometimes I'll use word processor software to type longer posts.  Not only because of possible problems with my internet connection, but also because it has spell and grammar checking.  

Your story has a pretty good hook, now I would like to read more.


----------



## THE GOLDEN DRAGON (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Crushing. I will get this story out sometime in the next few days.

GD


----------

